# Cebu, Philippines



## SleMarKen (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and interesting updates about Cebu city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice skyline photos from Cebu city guys


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

RonnieR said:


> There is already a thread for Cebu
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576472&page=2


ok tnx...


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cebu Business Park​*


raceINT said:


> Cebu!


:banana:


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Christmas is in the air!*




SleMarKen said:


>


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cebu City Panorama​*


Sleepwalker said:


> *Cebu Panorama*
> flickr photo by rabacas


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cebu Business Park*




diehardbisdak said:


> *flickr pics by @moonstruck777 *


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

diehardbisdak said:


> *flickr pics by @yukice*


...


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Uptown Cebu*



ZenChedi said:


> Taken 11/29/09


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ayala Center Cebu Aerial View​*


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cebu has really very nice buildings/towers


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

Flickr pic by: *cyro brian*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Without doubt, Cebu is a truly beautiful city. A very intriguing part of the world..


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah . . .


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

odijer said:


> Crown Regency towers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*C E B U​*


odijer said:


>


----------



## bbsssc (Jan 5, 2010)

Metro Cebu is slowly claiming its rightful place as Philippines' 2nd City. Hoping to visit Cebu this year!


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Taken from Penthouse of Crown Regency Hotel Cebu
Flickr Photo by: miguelitosy
*


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Cebu:


Jarenz said:


> Banner Design by: *Rustyboi*
> 
> Sinulog Layout & Sponsored by: *RJS Design Solution*





Sleepwalker said:


> *Cebu Business Park*
> flickr photo by spore2002
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

from Cebu thread


diehardbisdak said:


> *Marco Polo* - Poolside (with the Citylights Garden Condo on the background) - flickr pic by @John Lagahit


----------



## johnnnex (Dec 31, 2009)

CEBU


----------



## johnnnex (Dec 31, 2009)

cebu is a great place..


----------



## divisoriaboy (Feb 1, 2010)

wish i could go there!!


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

^^ hopefully soon . . .



concern said:


> *Cebu's update*
> Feb 3, 2010


:cheers:


----------



## Henz (Oct 28, 2008)

CEBU AN ISLAND IN THE PACIFIC.................


----------



## Henz (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Henz (Oct 28, 2008)

*RADISSON HOTEL CEBU....*


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

a_terisk78y™;51824779 said:


> Imperial Palace Waterpark Resort & Spa
> Lapu-lapu City CEBU


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those u/c buildings/towers above are looking a very nice buildings


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

bbsssc said:


> Metro Cebu is slowly claiming its rightful place as Philippines' 2nd City. Hoping to visit Cebu this year!


Has any city dislodged Cebu as 2nd best in RP in recent years? Didn't know that.


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

skylinefan said:


> Has any city dislodged Cebu as 2nd best in RP in recent years?


Davao City is claiming as the 2nd big city next to Cebu City hno: :bash:


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Davao City is the biggest in the Philippines in terms of land area, if I'm not mistaken. But in terms of business activities, tourism, infrastructure, income, etc. I don't think Davao City tops Cebu City.

The primary cities of the Philippines:

1. Manila
2. Cebu
3. Davao


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

^^ well, it's their own opinion . . . :lol:


----------



## bbsssc (Jan 5, 2010)

skylinefan said:


> Has any city dislodged Cebu as 2nd best in RP in recent years? Didn't know that.


There is progress, that's what I meant


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

Ejames said:


>





Ejames said:


>


 . . .


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

*ASIATOWN IT PARK, CEBU CITY*


----------



## redjieredz (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

• Cebu I.T. Park by *Ozy Adventures*; *Cebu-Cordova Link Expressway*

*
























































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by:



mabolo.cebu said:


> *📍Fuente Osmeña Circle Cebu City
> (Taken on January 8 & 19, 2022), *photo: Ebuen C Clemente Jr.





heartless09 said:


> Hello Cebu!


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by:



mabolo.cebu said:


> CBP & The Terraces Ayala Center Cebu


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally posted by:



jimPUNKZ said:


> 📸 alfa_almz





jimPUNKZ said:


> 📸 *Caloy Ramirez*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Photos by *Caloy Ramirez*

*



































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/24/2022* - Cebu IT Park skyline by *Caloy Ramirez Films & Aerials*.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/27/2022* - Cebu Business Park by *Lemuel Montejo Artworks*




__ https://www.facebook.com/LemuelMontejo.Art/posts/526044739531397


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/27/2022* - Cebu Business Park and Cebu I.T. Park by *The Island Nomad*.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/06/2023 *- Cebu City skyline X CCLEX by *Lemuel Montejo Artworks*.


----------

